
Focus on Core - madmotive
http://davidlanger.co.uk/2008/08/11/focus-on-core/
======
jkent
First time I've seen Gandhi quoted in support of pg. Really good reading
summary.

August is always a good month for personal productivity, as so many other
people are away on their holidays.

------
andjdavies
totally agree... it is all-to-easy to convince yourself that BPMF is a phase
you pass through - rather than a phase you have to obsessively monitor in
order to work you way out from.

------
RichardPrice
Really interesting article, thanks.

